# Independant Lab Results for Top Selling 5lb Wheys (in the UK)



## Tha Don (Jul 31, 2005)

posted by reflex supplements on affordablesupplements.co.uk forum

"The following test results were carried out by Wessex Laboratory Services for the puropses of label claims of protein per 100 grams

The products were bought from various outlets throughout the U.K and sent to Wessex Labs which is ISO9001 registered and completely independant.

The results listed are for Chocolate flavour.

Reflex Instant Whey 77.6/100g
Optimum Nutrition 5lb 72.1/100g
USN Whey Protein 71.2/100g
EAS Myopro 70.7/100g
MET-Rx Supreme Whey 65.8/100g
Dymatize Elite Whey - 63.0/100g

The results speak for themselves.

The original certificate is completely authentic and available by request from Reflex Nutrition, a copy is also on file at Wessex Labs."

http://www.affordablesupplements.co.uk/ns/forum_v2/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=3152


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Jul 31, 2005)

Great info yd, thanks for posting.  Any similar results for stuff in USA??


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 7, 2006)

It doesn't say which ON whey they used. Was it the 100% whey (blend) or the Natural Whey (concentrate)?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 7, 2006)

i am assuming it is the ON 100% whey, mind you they've change it to gold standard now


----------



## ATOMSPLTR (Jan 8, 2006)

Has anyone heard that the fillers in protein powders can cause enlargement of the prostrate?


----------



## ddawg (Jan 8, 2006)

Does anybody know if this is accurate about Dymatize?  It seems a little biased b/c the company that sponsered it scored best.  It this study accurate?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 8, 2006)

ddawg said:
			
		

> Does anybody know if this is accurate about Dymatize?  It seems a little biased b/c the company that sponsered it scored best.  It this study accurate?


well the actual tests were done independently, i'd imagine they are pretty accurate, you can't say every batch will contain X amount of whey without running studies on every powder you buy, but i think it provides a pretty good picture!


----------

